# Juvenile Ryukin Goldfish



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

My daughter and I went out and bought what I think are Ryukin Goldfish but they are not as bulbous as the mature Ryukin I have seen. Do they develop that shape or are my Goldfish perhaps some other type?

I can add pictures when I get my camera back


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

hard to say..theres different qualities..pet stock..show stock..etc. 
they do fill out more as they get older.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

do they throw fireballs?


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

These are presumably just pet stock. 

Fireballs...I hope so 

Their names are Xavier and Franti and Franti has a red splotch on his forehead- maybe he has some kind of magic ability ;-D. On the other hand, Xavier had stripes down one side and is solid on the other- maybe he has power side!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ryukin goldfish have very round bodies along with a highly arched back.Fins are supposed to be as long as the body, depending on age of the fish.The lobes of the tail should be wide, with a deep indentation between the lobes.It would be nice to have a photo or two when you get a chance.Colours vary with most ryukins.Hope that helps you out.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I could only get pictures of one of them and they are truly terrible 










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...267042180557_699655556_14725594_5281047_n.jpg


----------

